# Southern Michigan Morels



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

yep,I told family once. Never again.

I managed 7 yellows tonight. A couple were fresh the others had been up for a little bit.But still good eating. Total for this year only 84 ,way done from last year :sad: . I hope with the rain we had I will get a few more this weekend. There is always the summer Chants, and the fall Hens.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

twohats said:


> yep,I told family once. Never again.
> 
> I managed 7 yellows tonight. A couple were fresh the others had been up for a little bit.But still good eating. Total for this year only 84 ,way done from last year :sad: . I hope with the rain we had I will get a few more this weekend. There is always the summer Chants, and the fall Hens.


 It's better than my one little black morel shroom that I found this year:lol: :lol: ! I'll be looking again today near Jackson though. I hope this rain pays off.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

WalleyeHunter811 said:


> Heres a few shrooms my lil bro found in midland county.....25 in all


NICE FIND!!!!


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Lapeer county, got them today. Filled 3/4 of a plastic bag. All Yellows. Had a couple pretty good one's. Here's a photo.



















Went to another spot and only found 2 more.

Pretty good day for morel hunting.

Kev


----------

